# I got on a billboard!



## crimbfighter

Well, not me personally, but my photos did! I was commissioned to take some recruitment photos, and they went up on a billboard today. It's kinda cool seeing my photos along a major highway! The billboard company created the finished product in terms of layout and overall design. I snapped this photo at the unveiling, which was also a press event.


----------



## pixmedic

very cool!


----------



## Ysarex

Whooopeee!


----------



## waday

Very neat!


----------



## ronlane




----------



## crimbfighter

pixmedic said:


> very cool!





Ysarex said:


> Whooopeee!





waday said:


> Very neat!





ronlane said:


>



Thanks everyone!


----------



## pjaye

Whoohooo! Very cool!


----------



## Dagwood56

Chiming in with - Cool!


----------



## tirediron

Outstanding!


----------



## Designer

Nice call on getting the cloud to background the billboard!  

They look like some very good portraits!


----------



## crimbfighter

symplybarb said:


> Whoohooo! Very cool!





Dagwood56 said:


> Chiming in with - Cool!





tirediron said:


> Outstanding!





Designer said:


> Nice call on getting the cloud to background the billboard!
> 
> They look like some very good portraits!



Thanks! It was a fun project and hopefully I'll end up doing more like it!


----------



## Derrel

HEY! Cool beans man! Looks GOOD! That's a really good billboard image! 

Ya' done good!


----------



## crimbfighter

Derrel said:


> HEY! Cool beans man! Looks GOOD! That's a really good billboard image!
> 
> Ya' done good!


Thanks Derrel!


----------



## weepete

Nice one!


----------



## kdthomas

Congratulations, you earned it with this one ... that is one fine promotional image for a PD ... I know you said it was a snap, but clearly you thought this out ... smiles that are approachable but not too smiley, models are squared away & professional. I like the folded arm pose for assertion and professionalism, and for an employment promotion, you nailed it for diversity & gender equality as well.

Very well done IMHO.


----------



## crimbfighter

weepete said:


> Nice one!


Thanks!



kdthomas said:


> Congratulations, you earned it with this one ... that is one fine promotional image for a PD ... I know you said it was a snap, but clearly you thought this out ... smiles that are approachable but not too smiley, models are squared away & professional. I like the folded arm pose for assertion and professionalism, and for an employment promotion, you nailed it for diversity & gender equality as well.
> 
> Very well done IMHO.



Thank you! You actually identified several things I chose very carefully. I wanted the poses and expressions to be approachable. Even so far as how the arms are crossed. Forearms interwoven often conveys disbelief, detatchment, and a generally guarded position. Forearms laid over one another tends to convey someone who is confident but relaxed. Especially when in uniform. I even wanted her wedding ring showing to show the family aspect of the profession. As for the lighting, it was a simple two light setup to create good contrast, which adds pop to the image as well as a bit of edginess.


----------



## PropilotBW

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## dcbear78

kdthomas said:


> Congratulations, you earned it with this one ... that is one fine promotional image for a PD ... I know you said it was a snap, but clearly you thought this out ... smiles that are approachable but not too smiley, models are squared away & professional. I like the folded arm pose for assertion and professionalism, and for an employment promotion, you nailed it for diversity & gender equality as well.
> 
> Very well done IMHO.



I echo these sentiments. Well thought out and executed. 



crimbfighter said:


> Thank you! You actually identified several things I chose very carefully. I wanted the poses and expressions to be approachable. Even so far as how the arms are crossed. Forearms interwoven often conveys disbelief, detatchment, and a generally guarded position. Forearms laid over one another tends to convey someone who is confident but relaxed. Especially when in uniform. I even wanted her wedding ring showing to show the family aspect of the profession. As for the lighting, it was a simple two light setup to create good contrast, which adds pop to the image as well as a bit of edginess.



Mind sharing more on this two light set up? What and where? I love learning about lighting.


----------



## wyogirl

Congrats!


----------



## crimbfighter

PropilotBW said:


> Congrats, that's awesome!


Thanks!



dcbear78 said:


> kdthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you earned it with this one ... that is one fine promotional image for a PD ... I know you said it was a snap, but clearly you thought this out ... smiles that are approachable but not too smiley, models are squared away & professional. I like the folded arm pose for assertion and professionalism, and for an employment promotion, you nailed it for diversity & gender equality as well.
> 
> Very well done IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I echo these sentiments. Well thought out and executed.
> 
> 
> 
> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You actually identified several things I chose very carefully. I wanted the poses and expressions to be approachable. Even so far as how the arms are crossed. Forearms interwoven often conveys disbelief, detatchment, and a generally guarded position. Forearms laid over one another tends to convey someone who is confident but relaxed. Especially when in uniform. I even wanted her wedding ring showing to show the family aspect of the profession. As for the lighting, it was a simple two light setup to create good contrast, which adds pop to the image as well as a bit of edginess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind sharing more on this two light set up? What and where? I love learning about lighting.
Click to expand...


Sure. I had my subjects standing. I hade my key light camera right, about 3 feet from the subjects and about 1 to 2 feet above them, facing downward at about 45 degrees and about 45 degrees toward me from perpendicular. Key light was a speed light in an 18 inch hexagonal softbox. Fill light was a bare speed light camera left, about 5 feet from the subjects, but at slightly above waste hight, and just my side of perpendicular to the subjects. Key light was firing at 1/2 power and fill light was about 1/4 power. Camera was about 10 ft from the subjects and the settings were 85mm @ f/5.6, ISO 100, 1/200 sec. Hope that helps!


----------



## crimbfighter

wyogirl said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Congrats, well done!


----------



## sm4him

Excellent, and exciting! I had a series of photos for a work campaign that we did billboards from, and it really was a much different kind of rush, seeing your photos up on this HUGE billboard on the side of the road!


----------



## D-B-J

Really nicely shot. Well done!


----------



## George Griffeth

Yeah the images look like they translated well to a billboard, cool feature being up on a billboard.


----------



## Watchful

Haha, nice. Buses are fun too.
Can you post a few that they didn't use?


----------



## xenskhe

Good one


----------

